# had a great time in North Dakota here are a few pics...



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

We had a great trip to North Dakota this year. We had successful hunts most days except for two days when the temps hit the 70's and the birds did not fly. We hunted all fields from layout blinds. Here are a couple other various pics


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

_Comments like this are unnecessary. -Langager_


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Don't be a smart *** :roll:

Great looking hunts!


----------



## FurNFeathers (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like it was fun. What a mix of species that always makes it even more fun.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice job guys!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job guys.

I love the birdhouse.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Colt said:


> Great job guys.
> 
> I love the birdhouse.


Nice call i didnt notice that until you mentioned it.


----------

